
New tld by amazon “.YOU” - pelim
http://nic.you/
======
tekklloneer
I haven't seen heavy adoption of vanity tlds - most companies seem to prefer a
convoluted long .com or just link to a business-specific hosting provider in
their social profiles, like linking to allmenus from their yelp page.

------
walrus01
Fuck.you ?

